# My messy emmersed swamp



## ghostsword (24 Feb 2010)

Hi, 

I got a number of plants that grow well emmersed, such as Crassula Helmsii, Hygrophila Corymbosa and Disfformis, Eleocharis Acicularis, Syngonium, Anubia Nana, Java Fern and Ceratopteris Thalictroides.

With the exception of the Hygro's, the plants have been going for almost one month, the Crassula and Eleocharis have doubled in size; the Anubias have dropped all their leaves and new ones are starting up; Syngonium has multiplied and I had to split it into two other pots; the Java Fern has stopped growing, with his leaves turning black.

The Indian Fern has spread like a mat. The Eleocharis acicularis have been kept confined to pots, otherwise it would take over.

The Hygro's have been placed on the tank last week, and the leaves are still looking good.

I have been misting it twice a day with my own NPK mixture, and so far so good.


----------



## chilled84 (24 Feb 2010)

That grass looks strangley familier?


----------



## ghostsword (24 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> That grass looks strangley familier?



Yep..  a great grass it is..


----------



## chilled84 (24 Feb 2010)

Its looking even greener now,


----------



## ghostsword (24 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Its looking even greener now,




I had to contain it on pots, with EI is just take off.. I wish my lawn did the same..


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I wish my lawn did the same..


you now know the secret! Dose it with EI


----------



## ghostsword (25 Feb 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, maybe you are in to something.. I will try for sure.. Two weeks should be enough..


----------



## afroturf (26 Feb 2010)

do you know what the plant in the bottom right corner is? crassula?


----------



## a1Matt (26 Feb 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> the Java Fern has stopped growing, with his leaves turning black.



That happened to my java fern too, it was the submersed growth dying off.  New growth came through healthily some weeks later.  Fingers crossed you get the same


----------



## Paulus (26 Feb 2010)

question about the Eleocharis Acicularis. how does this grow emmersed? the same as in the aquarium or with seeds?


----------



## chilled84 (26 Feb 2010)

Paulus said:
			
		

> question about the Eleocharis Acicularis. how does this grow emmersed? the same as in the aquarium or with seeds?


It grows with seeds mate.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Mar 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect.. I am so looking forward to the plant starting to sprout some leaves. Once it take off I will attach it to a piece of wood and place it on the bathroom, lots of moisture in there, next to the shower.


----------



## ghostsword (1 Mar 2010)

The small tank is just misted twice a day with home made TPN+. A true fight for survival for the plants, some weaklings have died out, such as MU, cant compete with hairgrass, crassula and Syngonium. Even duckweed is surviving emmersed.

Hygrophila is winning the race so far.

Some more pics:


----------



## ghostsword (13 Apr 2010)

The plants are doing really good, and the Hygrophila Corymbosa's are getting some red leaves.


----------



## Garuf (13 Apr 2010)

Looks very healthy indeed, I'd be tempted to fill it right the way up, net all that duckweed out then re-lower it. Personally I'd be wanting to get as much deitritus out as possible but I don't suppose that makes much difference when you're going to be using the growth above the water line?

Is that Rotalla I spot in the back? I'll be watching intently for that.


----------



## ghostsword (13 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Looks very healthy indeed, I'd be tempted to fill it right the way up, net all that duckweed out then re-lower it. Personally I'd be wanting to get as much deitritus out as possible but I don't suppose that makes much difference when you're going to be using the growth above the water line?
> 
> Is that Rotalla I spot in the back? I'll be watching intently for that.



Good idea to fill it to the top and scoop the duckweed.. Will do it tomorrow. It is also good for the plants, as it will mimic a flood.. 

It is rotala rotundifolia indeed. It grows so much on my tank that I no longer have it planted, just tie it with a metal bar and when I trim it I just keep the top, the bottom part I have started to place on my swamp.  it is starting to grow, and if it doesn't it will just provide nutrients to the others.

Should I put any criters on this setup? it is very wet, and not big enough, maybe some african frogs? they are small and not sure if they would make do with not a lot of water..


----------



## ghostsword (6 Jul 2010)

Well, almost 4 months have passed.. Some plants died, others flowered and thrived.

The Hydro's are doing very well, and have shown some weird characteristics. the stems and leaves have some small hooks so that they can hold on to other plants. It seems that Hygrophila Difformis is a creeper. 

Some photos taken yesterday:


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Jul 2010)

Looking good Luis, looking forward to your projects after your holidays


----------



## ghostsword (7 Jul 2010)

Thanks.. Coming back from holidays I will try to learn more about aquascaping. Got the two nature books from Amano, missing the 3rd, and I read them often, got some ideas, but for now I will copy others.

I am also waiting for the acrylic tanks from Garuf, but they seem not to be ready yet. 

My heart is however on emmersed plants, there are some amazing experiments going on the forum. 

Making my own soil is also something that I will try out.


----------



## vauxhallmark (7 Jul 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> The Hydro's are doing very well, and have shown some weird characteristics. the stems and leaves have some small hooks so that they can hold on to other plants.



Well I never knew that! You lives and learns  

Mark


----------



## ghostsword (7 Jul 2010)

Neither did I.. I know it is the H Difformis as it has the submerged leaves (serrated) on the bottom. If you look at the second picture you can see on the middle the serrated leaves, then the stem, and the small hairs. along the stem, with the round leaves. It is a weird thing to see..


----------

